# Bodybuilding body issues/negativity



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

Hey all.

Im new to this forum and was wondering if I could vent. With this particular subject, there's not many people in my daily life I can chat to about this.

I've gotten right back into my health and fitness after an injury and still dealing with anxiety and depression. I'm not emotionally strong but I love feeling strong and hopefully having a healthy look too.

Unfortunately, when I talk about it, a lot of people close to me have their own views. Which of course is fine. But it's still not great being told that "that's weird/that's wrong, it doesn't look right etc." I certainly dont agree with them.

I know its a case of girling the hell up and not listening. I still get anxious about it though. That people I love see things that way. Could see me that way.

But I like the idea of being and looking half as strong as the ladies in my gym. Even if I'm alone in it.

Hopefully I'll get past it. In the meantime, I'm off to the gym again. I'm not stopping regardless. Maybe I'll find confidence again.

Thanks for letting me ramble.

Jm


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Jay_M said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Im new to this forum and was wondering if I could vent. With this particular subject, there's not many people in my daily life I can chat to about this.
> 
> ...


 Not exactly sure what you mean, do you mean that people around you think female bodybuilding is ugly and therefore judge you?


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

What's your goals? Anyone's physique you like in particular?

Its the same for men I'd say, I receive lots of negative comments when I'm really lean, my Mrs doesn't even like me sub 10% but you've got to do it for you and fvck what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

Lissuw said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean, do you mean that people around you think female bodybuilding is ugly and therefore judge you?


 Pretty much. I was just taken back by their comments when I was just super enthusiastic about it all. In the end after posting this and thinking about it, etc. it really doesn't matter. I shouldn't care at all if I'm getting healthy, strong and better


----------



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

RRSUK said:


> What's your goals? Anyone's physique you like in particular?
> 
> Its the same for men I'd say, I receive lots of negative comments when I'm really lean, my Mrs doesn't even like me sub 10% but you've got to do it for you and fvck what anyone else thinks.


 I love feeling strong. So building up strength again, getting lean etc.

Even getting halfway to the physiques of the lasses in my gym. Regardless though, the gym is my stress relief and just focusing on the workouts are great.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Jay_M said:


> Pretty much. I was just taken back by their comments when I was just super enthusiastic about it all. In the end after posting this and thinking about it, etc. it really doesn't matter. I shouldn't care at all if I'm getting healthy, strong and better


 There are just a lot of negative people around, just try to ignore it. Anyway, given the dire state of the general population I think jealousy may be a factor.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Jay_M said:


> Unfortunately, when I talk about it, a lot of people close to me have their own views. Which of course is fine. But it's still not great being told that "that's weird/that's wrong, it doesn't look right etc." I certainly dont agree with them.
> 
> I know its a case of girling the hell up and not listening. I still get anxious about it though. That people I love see things that way. Could see me that way.
> 
> But I like the idea of being and looking half as strong as the ladies in my gym. Even if I'm alone in it.


 It depends what kind of physique your goal is but it's certainly not weird for a woman to have a gym membership nowadays and workout with weights. Over the past decade or so, there has been a huge surge. Perhaps showing some of your friends how popular weight training is among well-known celebrities. Women like Gemma Atkinson, for example, is well into her training.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I dunno, might be different for blokes, but when people like my mum or my nan lecture me that I don't need to keep eating all this meat or doing this or that cause I'm big enough already and I'll end up looking like a freak, it's the ultimate compliment :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do what you love. Ignoring the things god has placed in your heart is a slow suicide.


----------



## Caulifla (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey,

Dont worry about what those people say. Be happy with yourself. Look at DLB she looks super happy and healthy. Most females would probably say negative things about her. She doesnt let it get to her. Ive had tons of people, coworkers and such make fun of me calling me a gym rat and saying why do you want to look this and that way. I dont care. I love going to the gym and lifting. Its makes me happy. I love knowing that im getting stronger each session i go. Its a great feeling. Stay positive!


----------



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

toecutter said:


> It depends what kind of physique your goal is but it's certainly not weird for a woman to have a gym membership nowadays and workout with weights. Over the past decade or so, there has been a huge surge. Perhaps showing some of your friends how popular weight training is among well-known celebrities. Women like Gemma Atkinson, for example, is well into her training.


 For sure! Even in my gym seeing the condition of the people in there is inspiring. The lassies put in so much work and they look amazing


----------



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I dunno, might be different for blokes, but when people like my mum or my nan lecture me that I don't need to keep eating all this meat or doing this or that cause I'm big enough already and I'll end up looking like a freak, it's the ultimate compliment :lol:


 When I'm in a good state of mind when it comesto my body I get similar ideas. I wanna be a monster in the best way ?


----------



## Jay_M (May 22, 2017)

Caulifla said:


> Hey,
> 
> Dont worry about what those people say. Be happy with yourself. Look at DLB she looks super happy and healthy. Most females would probably say negative things about her. She doesnt let it get to her. Ive had tons of people, coworkers and such make fun of me calling me a gym rat and saying why do you want to look this and that way. I dont care. I love going to the gym and lifting. Its makes me happy. I love knowing that im getting stronger each session i go. Its a great feeling. Stay positive!


 Love this. And its so true. I feel so good working out, getting stronger and getting better.

Dlb is a tank! Such a badass


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jay_M said:


> When I'm in a good state of mind when it comesto my body I get similar ideas. I wanna be a monster in the best way ?


 Yeah, I mean, I don't wanna look like a freak at all, more going for the classic bodybuilder look. I've picked Calum Von Moger as my physique goals cause we're structurally very similar, same height as well and pics of him from 5 or so years ago look very similar to the way I'm looking now. So, keep up the training, the diet and the drugs then hopefully I'll be looking awesome  Need to gain another 30ish lbs of muscle.


----------



## Caulifla (Jun 2, 2017)

Jay_M said:


> Love this. And its so true. I feel so good working out, getting stronger and getting better.
> 
> Dlb is a tank! Such a badass


 Yes! Thats great to hear! The first thing in life is for you to do what makes you happy. Good people who deserve to be in your life will only be supportive! ? Keep your head up and enjoy your life! Keep Lifting! Lol


----------



## ChirpyBird Muscle (Jan 14, 2018)

It can be really hard to tell people about what we do. A LOT of people I meet think its weird and unnatural and unattractive. But its not. Its just a way of life. If a man said he started bodybuilding, most people would be supportive. I can't understand why it isn't the sane for women. I'm currently still in school and i get a lot of hate. I know it can be really hard but don't give up. You're amazing and beautiful even if they don't think you are.

CB


----------

